# Best Helmet Light?



## starsky (Feb 23, 2005)

I have an older Light & Motion Solo Logic light for use on my handlebars. However, I wanted to back this up with a helmet light as I night ride alone.

Don't want to spend more than $500. What would you guys recommend


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

I was running a Minewt on my helmet & recently switched to the Baja Designs Stryker Pro for the helmet and all I can say is WOW! Very bright, light & durable set up that is well below your price range.

Also, they were running a trade in program. See - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=674177


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

1 - Lupine Piko , battery on helmet
2 - Strykr Pro , battery in camelbak
3 - X









Rob
mtbl.robs-X


----------



## starsky (Feb 23, 2005)

Yep, the Piko was high on my list after watching the review on this site.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Exxposure Diablo.
No cables.
No external Batteries.
Blemished ones on sale at www.ibexsports.com
A no brainer.
Carry on...
PS-if you can find the blemish on 'em I would be very surprised.
I bought 3 and couldn't find one thing wrong with them.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Did not see blemished Diablos on sale. Did I miss something.


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 21, 2007)

mb323323 said:


> Did not see blemished Diablos on sale. Did I miss something.


Here you go:

http://www.mcssl.com/store/ibexsports/2010-exposure-diablo---closeout

I have an Joystick and love it. Friend has a Diablo and it is incredible.

Good luck.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

starsky said:


> I have an older Light & Motion Solo Logic light for use on my handlebars. However, I wanted to back this up with a helmet light as I night ride alone.
> 
> Don't want to spend more than $500. What would you guys recommend


 To bad it wasn't $599 as the Lupine Wilma kicks but.It will give you an OTF 1100 lumens with three hour run times,and at 30% setting which for me i found brighter than my MS on full power,you will get 10 hours of run time.Hard pressed to find a better light at any cost.The Piko also is an awesome choice.Both programable!!

There is also a good bargan with the 800+ by Dinotte which is closer to 1000 lumens OTF at a very good price of $319.

And the new Bike ray3 with German made battery's for a shade under $200 at Geoman.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

bauhaus said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.mcssl.com/store/ibexsports/2010-exposure-diablo---closeout
> 
> ...


Thank's Bauhaus. :thumbsup: 
GoGo


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> To bad it wasn't $599 as the Lupine Wilma kicks but.It will give you an OTF 1100 lumens with three hour run times,and at 30% setting which for me i found brighter than my MS on full power,you will get 10 hours of run time.Hard pressed to find a better light at any cost.The Piko also is an awesome choice.Both programable!!
> 
> There is also a good bargan with the 800+ by Dinotte which is closer to 1000 lumens OTF at a very good price of $319.
> 
> *And the new Bike ray3 with German made battery's for a shade under $200 at Geoman*.


...About the Bike Ray stuff. You might want to consider the Bike Ray I ( one ). It is using the D-bin P-7 and set up with a narrow reflector. This should translate very well for helmet use. Not to mention all bike rays are claiming to use better batteries now. The Bike Ray II uses the same D-bin P-7 but is set-up to provide a wider beam pattern. Bike Ray III uses three XP-G's. The output ( IMO ) is too floody for helmet use but should be fine for bar use.

I've not seen the Bike Ray I in action but if the beam pattern is as narrow as the original MagicShine's, the additional output of the D-bin emitter should provide a brighter output. I would think somewhere around 750-800 lumen OTF. Not bad for $100.


----------

